# Price check on a new driveway



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Hah! I knew that title would make you look. No, I'm not asking how to price anything. I just thought it would be interesting to compare how you guys might price out this project. After a couple replies, I will reveal what the local contractor bid it at, and won the job. Hopefully the bid and pictures will give you enough info.

This is a bid given to a customer of mine. They are fairly wealthy, and well known in my town. I left the town and zip code in the picture, its a pretty high-end area. So, if possible, with the given info, what would you bid to do this job for?

The bid:









The pictures:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll take a stab at it and say $42,500.00.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't see a haulaway in the picture. Perhaps they will get a better price now that its gone and they don't have to remove it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Double-A said:


> I don't see a haulaway in the picture. Perhaps they will get a better price now that its gone and they don't have to remove it.


That was my FIRST thought!!!!!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

:laughing:
I had to look twice to find the haulaway myself!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

i'm not familiar with a haulaway.....is it similar to a henweigh?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

mahlere said:


> i'm not familiar with a haulaway.....is it similar to* a henweigh*?


A Bantam hen will weight 3 lbs and a Cornish Rock 16 lbs. The rest fall somewhere in between.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

jmic said:


> I'll take a stab at it and say $42,500.00.


Prowall..............even in the Ball Park ? :blink:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

jmic said:


> Prowall..............even in the Ball Park ? :blink:


Well, I was hoping to see more answers, but I will tell you this. You would've left a lot of money on the table with that bid. :whistling


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> Well, I was hoping to see more answers, but I will tell you this. You would've left a lot of money on the table with that bid. :whistling


Holy crap, I thought he was a little high, of course I don't know much about pricing driveways.

I'm going with $51,500.00


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Interesting ! See we don't see much around here of concrete driveways because of the frost. Basically figured 600.00/ cu.yd. and thinking I'd make money at that for what that proposal stated for the scope of work to be performed.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

New bid $82,512.00


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Let's play *The Price is Right*

Let's have the next contestant " Come on Down " .




:laughing:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

jmic said:


> Let's play *The Price is Right*
> 
> Let's have the next contestant " Come on Down " .
> 
> ...


I got the $82,512.00 from a guy that does that type of work out here in Chicago, seems high, but I'm looking at making it to the showcase round.



.


----------



## john1066 (Dec 26, 2007)

i will say 115000 i use union labor tho


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I would shoot it out for $66,500


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Are you guys being facetious with those numbers or are you keeping it real? I find it hard to believe he would be looking at that kind of money. I have a neighbor who two summers ago she had a new concrete driveway poored. It's size would be up to the house on his pic above. Meaning the start of the driveway up the the start of the house. There is noway she paid that kind of money. She couldn't afford that. Now concerning getting rid of the old driveway they give a discount in my area on asphault or concrete only going in a dumpster because it gets recycled.


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

Behind door #3 $72,350.00


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

How much was the other guys bid? --- $72,350.00---- Okay, I'll bid $72,351.00, Bob





Still sticking with the $82,512.00


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll take a stab with $31,244, but don't know about the SS stuff.


----------

